# 2D-Game-Engine?



## javanoobo (7. Nov 2010)

Ich suche eine 2D Game-Programming Engine in Java, die neben den ganzen Standardsachen (Input/Sound/Grafik/Networking etc.) auch Pixelshader unterstützt.

Könnt ihr mir eine gute empfehlen?


----------



## Quaxli (8. Nov 2010)

Schau mal bei kevin's blog | Coke And Code - Java Games and Games Development


----------



## Landei (8. Nov 2010)

Eine Alternative wären 3D-Engines, die "2.5D" (also Parallelprojektion) unterstützen, z.B. jMonkeyEngine.


----------

